# NREMT Certification Testing...?



## tarzan (Aug 3, 2007)

do anyone knows where can I have a book to use as my reviewer...? I am so much interested.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 3, 2007)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## tarzan (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry.... i really didn't mean it


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 3, 2007)

tarzan said:


> sorry.... i really didn't mean it



No worries.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 5, 2007)

When I was considering taking the NREMT exam (due to possibly moving out of state), I got Mosby's EMT-B Certification Preparation and Review. I'm sure there are other ones out there, but the description on Amazon specifically mentioned the national test and I've been happy with a few other Mosby texts I've had.

Since I never ended up taking the NREMT exam, I can't really say whether it was a good prep text or not, but in reviewing it, it looks like it would be.


----------



## tarzan (Aug 6, 2007)

hi sir,  thank you for the early response..... i'll try to have it.


----------

